# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Woensdregt (Pijnacker)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Woensdregt

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Tolhek, Pijnacker

Adres: Floralaan 12, Pijnacker


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Woensdregt*

----------

